# Cabinet grade plywood



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Any one know a good source for cabinet grade plywood in the Oklahoma City metro area? Also, how many "plies" are considered 'preferred' for high end carcass work? I'm building a chest of drawers that will also function as a big screen TV stand and thought cabinet grade ply would work best for the carcass with a hardwood face frame, drawer fronts and top. Any thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would contact cabinet shops. Many times they will let ya "piggy back" on their orders, or even sell direct to ya.
I use 7 ply whenevr possible.
Bill


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You should go to a local cabinet shop and ask them to sell you some cabinet grade ply. The cabinet shop that id a few miles from my home has always been friendly and glad to sell me whatever i needed or even order it for me if they did not have it in stock.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Any commercial plywood dealer will show you samples and
make recommendations. I've never bought from a dealer
who who didn't have somebody on staff willing to talk to
a customer.

There is ply on the market now that has wood plys in the 
middle and 1/8" MDF on the faces, surfaces with veneer. It
is very good in terms of flatness.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Beth, McKinley's on Agnew in the stockyards sells cabinet grade plywood. I looked through their samples when I was there a few weeks ago. Forest also sells some of the better grades of plywood around here. I'm sure there are others but the ones I mentioned are the limit of my knowledge. Just stay away from HD and Lowe's. What they have ain't worth even looking at.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

@Darell…Thanks. Heading there today.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I can buy cabinet grade plywood from a hardwood retailer about 40 miles away.  You will probably never find it at Big Box store. I would google "retail hardwood" or something similar.


----------



## TerryElam (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Hardwood supplier in OKC?


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Woodcraft sells hardwood. Central Hardwoods (formerly in OKC and now located in Dallas) also makes weekly deliveries to the Oklahoma City metro area with no additional delivery charge.


----------

